# Half Coffin Speaker / Spotlight enclosure



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is a couple of pictures of a half coffin speaker / spotlight enclosure
When done I'll have two for my cemetery.









Front view









Back view









Drawing


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Very cool idea Adam!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Great idea! I've been trying to figure out a way to add this to my columns, but this looks like a better apporach. 

Wonder if there's enough room in my SpookySams Zombie Escape for this?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Very cool idea. I have been trying to think of how to hide my spot lights and I already got the wood and planned on making a half coffin so thanks


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool idea, do you by chance have the measurements you used for yours?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome idea. I've never been able to properly hide those stupid silver flood light holders. This would work great.


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

That is totally cool and practical! This would shelter the speakers from the elements as well. What wood did you use? The knotholes are a nice touch.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

This would work great at Ghost Train. Definitely gonna recommend it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice, Adam, a perfect way to hide the "mechanics" of a haunt.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Good idea


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice way to hide your equipment.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like it. If the coffin is rockin'...


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I added a dimension pic to the first post.

The lumber is from a skid.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice! I need a place to hide speakers.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Now that is neat. I've seen the fake rock speakers but this one is better for a cemetery!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great idea!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

what a flipping good idea.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I like!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome. Great idea.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

I liked your idea so much I had to make one for myself!

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=168&pictureid=4104


----------

